# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Windows Embedded CE چیست ؟

## tarnama

با سلام
بنده یک دستگاه GPS دارم که روش Windows Embedded CE 6.0 نصب هست (طبق گفته شرکت)
اول اینکه می خواستم بدونم این سیستم عامل چیه !! آیا میشه براش نرم افزاری نوشت
چطور میشه سیستم عامل این دستگاه رو تغییر داد !

ممنون

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام دوست عزیز
بخش اعظم سوالاتتون به برنامه نویسی ارتباطی نداره با این حال ...
میتونید برای این سیستم عامل برنامه بنویسید
این سیستم عامل برای دستگاه های همراه هست (Pocket PC و GPS , smartphone و ...)
اینکه بشه سیستم عاملش رو هم تغییر داد به مدل دستگاه و ساپورت شرکت سازنده یا Cooker های رام بستگی داره

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------

